# Modern Art Discoveries



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

The recent discussions about modern art have prompted me to search the web for examples, many of which I have found compelling to say the least. 

Feel free to post your latest modern art discoveries.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

To start off:

Umberto Boccioni's "Elasticity", a striking example of Italian futurism:








The closer and harder I look, the more the image breaks up before my eyes. Every time I look, I notice something different.

Also, Salvador Dali's "The Persistence of Time" (surrealism):








Food for contemplation.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

I like the nostalgic and also a bit nightmarish atmosphere of the paintings by Mamma Andersson.









Coming Home (2006)


----------

